# Plantednanotanks.com (UPDATED 8/29/12: FREE eBook)



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not sure if this thread is appropriate or not but going to post here anyways. If the moderators feel this is inappropriate, then by all means delete it and please forgive me.


I am working on my website dedicated to planted nano tanks. Plantednanotanks.com was born out of my recent re-obssession of planted tanks. I loved planted tanks 10 years ago and the fire has recently been rekindled. The nano scence seems to be growing in popularity and snagged my interest immediately. Anyways, I am looking for input from hobbyists like me on what my site should look like or contain. I would appreciate all the suggestions and constructive criticism I can get. I'm aiming at getting the begining hobbyist involved, trying to be as informative as I can yet keeping it relatively simple (if at all possible). Reading forums are cool but can sometimes be a hassale when looking through multiple threads, some being outdated, and sifting through some nonsensical posts. So, easy navigation of my site is a priority of mine. I am working on cataloging tips, ideas, pics, videos, etc., that are readily available on the web. I have also been working on my photography, videography, and editing skills in the process. I have had a great time starting and hope to continue with some added support.


I would also love if hobbyists could PM me high quality photos or links to youtube videos of their planted nano tanks and give me the permisssion to use the photos/videos for my site.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

This is great, I bookmarked it already. It would be cool if you could include a 'news' section; the latest greatest tools/tech, new plant species etc..


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

This.is.awesome!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

DishyFishy said:


> This is great, I bookmarked it already. It would be cool if you could include a 'news' section; the latest greatest tools/tech, new plant species etc..


Great idea. Thanks DishyFishy... you're officially my 1st bonafied viewer. I was planning to do a feature on the new fluval spec 5 but can't find it on sale online anywhere. Living in Hawaii limits my options as well, as far as obtaining specific plants and livestock (e.g. nerite snails are illegal in Hawaii). I'll do my best in providing people what they want to see and hear. I hope this thread grows.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> (e.g. nerite snails are illegal in Hawaii).


Really? Even if you plan to keep them in an enclosed aquarium? If I lived there, I would probably be ignorant of the law and get thrown in jail for shipping around all sorts of banned fauna and flora lol.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think all nerite sp are illegal. I know people collect the black marine ones to keep with opae...


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

xenxes said:


> I don't think all nerite sp are illegal. I know people collect the black marine ones to keep with opae...


I had a talk with Jojo (owner of Aquascapes LLC) aka. manini on this forum regarding this. The black marine ones require some time to convert from saltwater to freshwater. Apparently the process is slow and only a few people on island actually do it for trade.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I wrote a long review of my take on the Aqueon Evolve 8 in my journal. You're welcome to use the information and images, as long as you cite me as the source.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pooky125 said:


> I wrote a long review of my take on the Aqueon Evolve 8 in my journal. You're welcome to use the information and images, as long as you cite me as the source.


Awesome. Exactly the kind of content I want on my site. Your tank looks great. Sometimes, great tanks aren't seen by the general public because they're buried in pages upon pages in forums and can get easily overlooked. I hope to change that a bit by making my site engaging and easy to navigate. Thanks for your help.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

You should review some of the more offbeat ones, I know Tetra has a few cheap plastic ones, but their new 3g doesn't look bad.

Fluval has the new Spec V (which you're going to do) and the View (which looks like cheap plastic to me)

What else... on yeah Finnex! And Mr. Aqua the smaller ones (not kits though).

Is manini still around? I want to get more opae... only shrimp I managed to kill (SS mesh + salt water = bad idea)... conflicted.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

xenxes said:


> You should review some of the more offbeat ones, I know Tetra has a few cheap plastic ones, but their new 3g doesn't look bad.
> 
> Fluval has the new Spec V (which you're going to do) and the View (which looks like cheap plastic to me)
> 
> ...


I will do my best to review as much as I can, including off the beaten path tanks.... problem is I want to own the tanks that I review. I already set aside some cash for a fluval 6 edge I will setup and give to a friend. I plan on making journals and videos of future tanks I set up. I'll try to compile reviews on the web and give my educated take on things.

Manini is probably very busy with his shop is my guess.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Awesome. Exactly the kind of content I want on my site. Your tank looks great. Sometimes, great tanks aren't seen by the general public because they're buried in pages upon pages in forums and can get easily overlooked. I hope to change that a bit by making my site engaging and easy to navigate. Thanks for your help.


Thank you! It's like, the easiest to care for tank ever. In the 7 months it's been setup, I've never even had to scrub algae off the walls. It DOES need to be thinned out a bit more though. I keep meaning to take new pictures but the timer goes off before the sun sets. *doh!*


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like an interesting site just by looking at the front page. Good job.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

radioman said:


> Looks like an interesting site just by looking at the front page. Good job.


Thanks. Always motivating when fellow hobbyists provide positive comments. Again, this thread is intended to help guide me in providing a legit site on planted nano tanks.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pooky125 said:


> I wrote a long review of my take on the Aqueon Evolve 8 in my journal. You're welcome to use the information and images, as long as you cite me as the source.


Officialy posted to plantednanotanks.com. Thanks Pooky125.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

You can use anything from my journals if you like any of it. As long as you cite me somewhere.
I particularly like my 1 gallon shrimp cube!
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42740&d=1330161542


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Eldachleich said:


> You can use anything from my journals if you like any of it. As long as you cite me somewhere.
> I particularly like my 1 gallon shrimp cube!
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=42740&d=1330161542


Cool and TIA.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Site building with Wordpress moving along, slowly but surely.... tedious but fun IMO. Going to work on a photo gallery section soon so contributions welcomed. Shoot me a PM or link to your journal here. Also, would love to have more reviews on nano tank kits. I just ordered a fluval edge and spec. Wanted a spec 5 but couldn't find it for sale anywhere. So stay tuned for my upcoming builds. I hope to learn and get better with every scape. Hope others learn from my mistakes. Peace.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

My Fluval Edge 6 gallon tank arrived today. I'm late to the party, but going to enjoy this setup. Nice and contemporary design. 21 LED lighting could be more intense, definitely less intense then my eheim aquastyle lights, but the spectrum of 7600K is very pleasing to the eyes. Makes my eheim aquastyle lights look yellow. Checking for leaks. Silicone seams are not bad (looking at ADA tanks just spoiled my perception of every other tank out there as far as quality and build). Plastic base and top seems a bit flimsy but serves its purpose. I think I'm gonna have a friend build a replica base with koa wood. That would look pimp, classy and highend as hell. Anyways, always fun to start with a blank slate.

Going to use Fluval Stratum... plants I'm thinking of using: Crypt wendtii in corners, anubias nana petite used as borders, s.repens somewhere, crypt parva as foreground, branchwood and stones (forgot name...yamana stone? Got to check LFS Aquascapes for name). Will plan for a low maintenance tank. No CO2 and maybe weekly fertz along with a wekly water change type of regimen. The more I look at the tank, the more I think it needs white decorative sand somewhere to brighten up the tank. Comments and suggestions welcomed. Would love for this to be a planted nano tank based on TPT member input. Going to give away this tank to a friend in a month or so, when its settled in a little. Building this tank for the sake of plantednanotanks.com. I will be updating the progress in the tank journal forum.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

New tank looks great! Not sure if you're interested or not, but I snapped a new picture of the Evolve now that it's all grown up. 


MyImage_13 by minnesotapooky, on Flickr


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Cool pooky125...it's great to see when tanks mature. Hope it's what you envisioned.

Just finished my scape... wood on right still kinda floating.....lol. Couldn't wait so kinda rushed to finish tank. PITA to scape an Edge. Tank journal with better pics and review coming soon. Next project will be a Fluval Spec.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Building a site is hard work...lol. Got to push on through. Been working on a few projects and should be updating soon. Trying to learn everything one "cram session" at a time. I feel like I'm in college again. My motivation:










Thanks to those who have been supporting me.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Photo Gallery added*

I have been trying to learn how to create galleries for my site. Check out the sample here: 

http://plantednanotanks.com/photo-gallery/

Needless to say, I need pictures.:help: If anyone is interested in allowing me to create an album for you, PM me or post pics (in order) here. I would prefer a zip file (shared via dropbox, email, etc.) of all the photos you want displayed. Try to organize the pics in the order you want them to be displayed. Numbering (naming) photos 1,2,3,4, etc. (or date in following format: 7-26-12, 7-28-12, etc.) makes it easy to upload and follow. I would prefer high quality photos (25 photos or less) of your nano tanks. Let me immortalize your tank on my site. Please add a description of the album, which will be see on the photo gallery page.

Still working out the kinks so please be patient with me. I seem to be getting some kind of double light box action going.

IMO, it’s nice to look at pics in a slide show format, showing the growth of your aquarium after several months and not having to rummage through hundreds of threads and posts. I’m trying to make this site simple and user friendly. 

Still busy with a lot of planted nano tank projects but I shall prevail.

As always, comments and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Photo Galleries*

Site has been improved and revamped (well, at least IMO). The photo gallery is now based on POSTS rather than a static album PAGE. Anyways, much thanks to the following TPT members: Pooky125, Eldachleich, jncme, and aweeby for their contributions. I only got three up for now. The rest will come ASAP. It has been hard work for this old man. I feel like an idiot trying to learn website building. 

Special Thanks to aweeby for suggesting adding a Specifications/Description box to the gallery post. Still got to tweak a few things here and there but I think, in general, it looks good.

Sometimes you just want to look at pictures and not be distracted by reading threads.

Check it out *HERE*. LMK what you all think. 
Still working on that ONE special project I know for sure most will enjoy and appreciate. Stay tuned.

P.S. If you like what you see, and want me to build you a gallery for you, just PM me. Be sure to read this thread in its entirety.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Site building with Wordpress moving along, slowly but surely.... tedious but fun IMO. Going to work on a photo gallery section soon so contributions welcomed. Shoot me a PM or link to your journal here. Also, would love to have more reviews on nano tank kits. I just ordered a fluval edge and spec. Wanted a spec 5 but couldn't find it for sale anywhere. So stay tuned for my upcoming builds. I hope to learn and get better with every scape. Hope others learn from my mistakes. Peace.


The Spec V is on sale for $75 at my PetSmart --is there one near you? Sometimes they price match.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Your site looks great -- your WordPress skillz are growing more powerful!


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

You can certainly do an album for me if you like. The first several months, there were pictures taken weekly, now I shoot for once every few months, as it doesn't change a whole lot. 

Day 1:









Day 2









Day 4:









Day 9:









Day 34:

MyImage_3 by minnesotapooky, on Flickr

Day 42:

MyImage_37 by minnesotapooky, on Flickr

Day 51:









Day 52:









Day 58:









Day 64:









Day 201:

MyImage_13 by minnesotapooky, on Flickr

Day 225:


















You're welcome to use as many or as few of those as you wish, but I think those are all the days I've documented.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> The Spec V is on sale for $75 at my PetSmart --is there one near you? Sometimes they price match.


Nice price but PetSmart won't be around till next year for me



SpecGrrl said:


> Your site looks great -- your WordPress skillz are growing more powerful!


Thanks. This site and my love for nano tanks has been a huge driving force for me.



Pooky125 said:


> You can certainly do an album for me if you like. The first several months, there were pictures taken weekly, now I shoot for once every few months, as it doesn't change a whole lot.


Thanks. Your gallery was the first one up but I'm in the process of re-formatting. Let me know if you want me to add specific specs. Just check out my site for the specs format. I think it will come in handy for those trying to emulate the look of your tank.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Volume: Aqueon Evolve 8

Filter: Stock filter, stuffed with 2 replacement filter pads from a Fluval 205 stacked on their side to fill the front most section of the filter. The back is stuffed with filter floss. I also have the filter turned down as low as it will go, and a piece of panty hose cut up, folded and rubber banded over the output to slow the flow down to a light trickle.

CO2: None.

Lighting: Stock, with a 9 hour photo period, 5 hours on, 2 hours off, 4 hours on. 

Fertilizer(s): Nothing

Flora: Bolbitus heudelotii in the background, Cryptocoryne willissii (or lucens, not sure which) for the foreground, and 1 small anubias nana shoved in the middle.

Fauna: 2 Sparkling Gouramis.

Hardscape: Locally collected drift wood.

Substrate: Miracle Grow Organics Choice Potting Mix topped with eco complete I ran through a strainer to get the finest particles.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Photo Gallery*

Updated 8/21/12: http://plantednanotanks.com/category/photo-gallery/

Sometimes you just want to look at pictures and enjoy. Thanks again to the following:

Geniusdudekiran
@[email protected]
jncme
Eldachleich
Pooky125
aweeby

Hope these photo galleries inspire those thinking about entering the planted tank hobby.

And again, if your interested in having me build a gallery for you, just PM me. It will be my pleasure. I would like to see this list grow. There are many talented people on this forum.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*eBook*

Okay peeps, here is the big project I was working on. Most of you on this forum have already read this but check it out anyways. I formated Frank Xavier's post to make an eBooK (with his permission of course). I think this is a great read for beginners as well as advanced hobbyists. 

“Mixed Carpet How to Guide” by Frank Wazeter

Enjoy and as always, comments and suggestions welcomed.

p.s. Link not allowing me to download PDF to my phone for some reason, so I will be working on that ASAP.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> Okay peeps, here is the big project I was working on. Most of you on this forum have already read this but check it out anyways. I formated Frank Xavier's post to make an eBooK (with his permission of course). I think this is a great read for beginners as well as advanced hobbyists.
> 
> “Mixed Carpet How to Guide” by Frank Wazeter
> 
> ...


awesome idea. that whole thread is an excellent read for people into planted tanks in general, not just nano tanks.


----------



## ajmckay (Apr 19, 2012)

I just skimmed through it and it seems to be summarized well with the most pertinent information (there's lots of it) without all the unnecessary banter going back and forth on ADA products vs. no ADA and other stuff. 

My only real criticism is that it wasn't done a few weeks ago (I spent like 5 days over the past 2 weeks reading that whole thread!). Hehe, j/k.

Now since the original thread is an ongoing work, I'm wondering if you've discussed with Frank just how much longer it will be (granted this layout no longer exists, so in a sense you've captured the whole process from beginning to end.). The reason I ask is that it would be important to encourage readers of this e-book to also visit the continuation of the story by visiting the thread, or waiting for another compendium organized by yourself. Maybe indicate that the e-book ends around page # ____ in the thread? 

Anyways, good work again. I liked that you put the "principles" right next to each other and that you organized the book into days. It's still a long read, but I'll be going through the information again for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> awesome idea. that whole thread is an excellent read for people into planted tanks in general, not just nano tanks.


No doubt about it, definitely a must read for planted tank fans in general.



ajmckay said:


> I just skimmed through it and it seems to be summarized well with the most pertinent information (there's lots of it) without all the unnecessary banter going back and forth on ADA products vs. no ADA and other stuff.
> 
> My only real criticism is that it wasn't done a few weeks ago (I spent like 5 days over the past 2 weeks reading that whole thread!). Hehe, j/k.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Your suggestion sounds like something I can add to the post description so it will be done asap. It is a long ebook but a lot of it is filled with awesome photos and of course, a lot shorter than the original thread. I don't think he has posted his "Final Photo" in the thread so be sure to check out the last page of the ebook..... beautiful picture.

I want to come out with other similiar, informative ebooks. If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll turn a thread into an eBook for easier reading. I'm in the proccess of asking permission from other gurus on this forum and other resources as well.

P.S. Anyone having trouble downloading the PDF file to your phone? Cause I am. Got a samsung epic using dolphin browser. Let me know if you have a solution.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Updated 8/29/12*

Updated 8/29/12:

Added new photos to Image vertical reel scroll slideshow.

Added new page: Fertilizers

Still looking for peeps interested in photo galleries and eBooks. PM me, incentives will be considered for eBook material.


----------

